# gran turismo 5 unlock cards



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

have the usb drives started to do the rounds that unlock all cars/tracks for gt5.i used to have one for gt4 and it was ok


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think there are any out there due to the way the PS3 system works. It was much easier to exploit the PS2 in this way than it is the PS3.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> I don't think there are any out there due to the way the PS3 system works. It was much easier to exploit the PS2 in this way than it is the PS3.


True... But hackers made mince meat out of the PSN.
My theory is that it was MS. Think about it, xbox is PS3's only rival and Microsoft employ thousands of computer techs to write windows and what not. Whats a bit of hacking to them? Nothing...


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Speaking of the hacking, someone tried to buy £800's worth of stuff with my details... ¬_¬


----------

